# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Silaturahmi & Pond Visit Suhu Om EPOE,- Kebon jeruk.

## david_pupu

dear all, 

berhubung sudah mendapatkan lampu hijau dari ya punya. :Biggrin:  

maka di thread ini kami mau mengajak teman untuk ikut acara silahturami dan pond Visit salah satu the best water keeper di forum tercinta ini yaitu kolam milik om epoe. di kebon jeruk 

thema Acara : silahturahmi, ngobrol santai, pond visit ke kolam om epoe 
lokasi : Kebon jeruk 
tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 ( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2 siang ) jamnya masih bisa berubah

mari ikut melihat kolam ukuran 2 x 4 x 1,2m ( 10 TON ), dgn populasi 130 ekor ( rata2 20-40 cm ). 






dalam acara ini juga diperbolehkan memilih ikan untuk dibeli, dijamin harganya istimewa -" *harga antar hobbyist* " kata om epoe 

bahkan ada surprise yg sudah disiapkan oleh om epoe. hehehehehehehehe



bagi yg mau ikut acara ini silahkan daftar dgn format berikut : 

*User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi asal keberangkatan* 

dgn adanya no telp dan lokasi keberangkatan peserta silahkan saling berhubungan bila mau janjuan berangkat bareng. 


saya yg  pertama ya : 

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi 


hayo daftar2.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Acara : 
silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai, 
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2 siang ) jamnya masih bisa berubah.....

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2.  stanleyjr/sukabumi
0858-63-599-557

----------


## david_pupu

wes mantap om stanley

----------


## Rizal61

harus nya ada sepuh koi-s yang sekalian mau kasih "workshop"... tema kan bisa di tentukan, tergantung suhu nya... spesialis apa hehehe

Om Datta nih... biar sekalian belajar bareng, menjelang bulan Ramadhan  :Hug:

----------


## david_pupu

dealer dealer kalau mau sumbang hadiah atau sponsor juga boleh, nanti hadiahnya dikocok/undi.  waw rame deh

----------


## majin91

mantap nehhh..
majin91/Mayendhi/Jakarta Barat/089630181310

----------


## majin91

oh iya omdavid..alamat lengkapnyaaa lum ada ya dr om epoe?hehe

----------


## owi

owi/owi
0817264435

----------


## david_pupu

> oh iya omdavid..alamat lengkapnyaaa lum ada ya dr om epoe?hehe


gampang,pasti ketemu. hehehehehe udh niat banget soalnya

----------


## david_pupu

Acara : silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai, pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2 siang ) jamnya masih bisa berubah.....

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2. stanleyjr/stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/Jakarta Barat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn om epoe. formatnya berikut 

*User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi asal keberangkatan 

*

----------


## hasan hadi

Hasan hadi/hasan hadi 0817209291/ tj priok

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Acara : 
silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai,
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2 siang )
jamnya masih bisa berubah.....

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2. stanleyjr/stanley/0858-63-599-557/
sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/Jakarta
Barat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi 0817209291/ tj
priok

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn om
epoe. 

formatnya berikut
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi
asal keberangkatan

----------


## majin91

> gampang,pasti ketemu. hehehehehe udh niat banget soalnya


w kwkwkwkw...alamattttnyaaa...gk pake gps motor soalnyaa...wkwkkwk

----------


## owi

wajib dateng siapa tau ada showa yang bisa di culik.....

----------


## majin91

om owi..jgn blng blng skrng..ntr gk kebagian.  xixiixi

----------


## hxsutanto

Aduh tanggal nya yang saya tdk bisa, masih di luar Kota, baliknya tanggal 30. Sayang ....

----------


## owi

> om owi..jgn blng blng skrng..ntr gk kebagian.  xixiixi


ikan 130 ekor gak mungkin gak kebagian... asalkan kantong masih kuat aja

----------


## epoe

> Acara : 
> silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai, 
> pond visit ke kolam om epoe
> 
> ₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
> ₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 
> 
> ( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2 siang ) jamnya masih bisa berubah.....
> 
> ...


Waahh Om Stanley juga ikutan, makin rame nih

----------


## epoe

Datang jam 2, ngobrol2 sambil ngabuburit dan buka puasa di dekat2 Kb Jeruk. Pokoknya pulang dapet "surprise" aja

----------


## Noki

Wah mantab nih.....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> harus nya ada sepuh koi-s yang sekalian mau kasih "workshop"... tema kan bisa di tentukan, tergantung suhu nya... spesialis apa hehehe
> 
> Om Datta nih... biar sekalian belajar bareng, menjelang bulan Ramadhan


Saya pilih om Rizal sebagai sesepuh... harus hadir ni om rizal..

btw acara nya mantap

----------


## david_pupu

> Datang jam 2, ngobrol2 sambil ngabuburit dan buka puasa di dekat2 Kb Jeruk. Pokoknya pulang dapet "surprise" aja



hehehe tuhkan ada surprisenya mantap. 

berhubung tgl tersebut adakah hari pertama puasa ( kalo ngk salah- kalo salah mohon diluruskan ) 

rencananya akan buka puasa bareng sebagai acara penutup

----------


## david_pupu

Ayo om om semua, ikut yuk. 

dealer2 juga ikut dukung acara ini dong hehehehehehehe

----------


## owi

> hehehe tuhkan ada surprisenya mantap. 
> 
> berhubung tgl tersebut adakah hari pertama puasa ( kalo ngk salah- kalo salah mohon diluruskan ) 
> 
> rencananya akan buka puasa bareng sebagai acara penutup


Mudah mudahan bukan hari pertama

----------


## majin91

> Datang jam 2, ngobrol2 sambil ngabuburit dan buka puasa di dekat2 Kb Jeruk. Pokoknya pulang dapet "surprise" aja


iya om Epoe.mantapp dahhh...oh iya..pm in pin BB dong om epoe...^^

----------


## hasan hadi

Udah berapa orang neeeh yang terdaftar om stenly

----------


## david_pupu

Acara : 
silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai,
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2 siang )
jamnya masih bisa berubah.....

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2. stanleyjr/stanley/0858-63-599-557/
sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/Jakarta
Barat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi 0817209291/ tj
priok

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn om
epoe. 

formatnya berikut
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi
asal keberangkatan

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Udah berapa orang neeeh yang terdaftar om stenly


update sementara yg direkap om david pupu
baru 5 memberz, om hadi....

----------


## epoe

> Saya pilih om Rizal sebagai sesepuh... harus hadir ni om rizal..
> 
> btw acara nya mantap


_setubuh_ .........................*eh setuju*, _kalau Om Rizal bisa kasih wejangan ......_............................. 

_Topik-nya bisa :
 1. milih ikan bakal jadi juara, atau
 2. penyakit ikan dan cara mengatasinya, atau
 3. feeding regim menghadapi KC yang 6 bulan.
_
*Terima kasih Om Rizal, atas nama semua teman2 disini ....*. :Yo:

----------


## owi

> _setubuh_ .........................*eh setuju*, _kalau Om Rizal bisa kasih wejangan ......_............................. 
> 
> _Topik-nya bisa :
>  1. milih ikan bakal jadi juara, atau
>  2. penyakit ikan dan cara mengatasinya, atau
>  3. feeding regim menghadapi KC yang 6 bulan.
> _
> *Terima kasih Om Rizal, atas nama semua teman2 disini ....*.


Setuju om rizal dateng ya

----------


## david_pupu

Om rizal ikut ya PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEE, Newbie lagi dilanda masalah karantina :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## wen

> Om rizal ikut ya PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEE, Newbie lagi dilanda masalah karantina


Setujuuu... sekalian minta wejangan suhu Rizal cr foto koi terbaik  :Clap2:

----------


## david_pupu

om wen ikut juga dong, biar tambah ramai hehehehehe

----------


## majin91

> _setubuh_ .........................*eh setuju*, _kalau Om Rizal bisa kasih wejangan ......_............................. 
> 
> _Topik-nya bisa :
>  1. milih ikan bakal jadi juara, atau
>  2. penyakit ikan dan cara mengatasinya, atau
>  3. feeding regim menghadapi KC yang 6 bulan.
> _
> *Terima kasih Om Rizal, atas nama semua teman2 disini ....*.


Setuju banget om Epoe...om Rizal hrus dtng dah...hahahah..sngt menarik topiknya nih..hayo yg mw tw lebih lnjut wejangan dr suhu suhu..yuk ikutan PV ke om Epoe ^^

----------


## waterkeeper

Saya boleh ikut silaturahmi sambil belajar keeping dari teman-teman ? Rumahnya deket nih di kebon jeruk ... hihihi

Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon Jeruk, Jakbar

----------


## david_pupu

Acara : 
silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai,pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2 siang )jamnya masih bisa berubah.....

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2. stanleyjr/stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi 0817209291/ tj priok

6.Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon Jeruk, Jakbar

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn om epoe. 

formatnya berikut
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi asal keberangkatan

----------


## epoe

> Saya boleh ikut silaturahmi sambil belajar keeping dari teman-teman ? Rumahnya deket nih di kebon jeruk ... hihihi
> 
> Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon Jeruk, Jakbar


_Wadoooh, Om WaterKeeper ikut .....malu saya. Kolamnya jernih sekali ..................................................  ................ tapi banyak2an ikan saya menang !!!  
_

----------


## owi

wuih seru rame nih

----------


## waterkeeper

Kolam saya gak lebih baik dari teman-teman yang ada disini kok, banyak yang lebih tidak jernih namun hasil keepingan nya lebih baik. =)
Permisi ikut pond visit om epoe, ya.



> _Wadoooh, Om WaterKeeper ikut .....malu saya. Kolamnya jernih sekali ..................................................  ................ tapi banyak2an ikan saya menang !!!  
> _

----------


## epoe

> Kolam saya gak lebih baik dari teman-teman yang ada disini kok, banyak yang lebih tidak jernih namun hasil keepingan nya lebih baik. =)
> Permisi ikut pond visit om epoe, ya.


*sssiiiiipppss ................Om Waterkeeper*  :Thumb:

----------


## owi

> *sssiiiiipppss ................Om Waterkeeper*


wah bisa PV 2 tempat nih kalo waktunya panjang.... om epoe sama om waterkeeper

----------


## david_pupu

> wah bisa PV 2 tempat nih kalo waktunya panjang.... om epoe sama om waterkeeper


tinggal tunggu lampu hijau dari om waterkeeper, hehehehehehe. gimana om waterkeeper

----------


## Gunche

Permisi Om Epoe...
Newbie mau ikutan ya Om....

Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

Nanti diinfokan alamat detailnya ya Om... biar bisa dipandu sama Om Waze...
Thanks buat Om David yang sudah repot menjadi pelopornya...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Acara :
silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai,,,,,
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2
siang )jamnya masih bisa berubah..

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2. stanleyjr/stanley/0858-63-599-557/
sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/
JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi 0817209291/ tj
priok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon
Jeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn om
epoe.....    formatnya berikut :

User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi
asal keberangkatan

----------


## koilvr

Permisi Om-Om semua...
Kalo nanti waktunya pas gak bentrok sama jadwal keluarga, newbie mau permisi ikutan belajar

Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

Thank you om

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Acara :
silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai,,,,,
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2
siang )jamnya masih bisa berubah..

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2. stanleyjr/stanley/0858-63-599-557/
sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/
JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi 0817209291/ tj
priok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon
Jeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/
Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn om
epoe..... formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi
asal keberangkatan

----------


## waterkeeper

Wah, kolam lagi di renov om, lagi upgrade filtration system nya. Masih tahap finishing .... Lain kali pas sudah kelar, monggo.




> tinggal tunggu lampu hijau dari om waterkeeper, hehehehehehe. gimana om waterkeeper

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap ni.. sayang saya di liar kota

----------


## david_pupu

> Wah, kolam lagi di renov om, lagi upgrade filtration system nya. Masih tahap finishing .... Lain kali pas sudah kelar, monggo.


siap om :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:

----------


## majin91

asekk..asekkk tambah rame...... :Rockon:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Posisi sementara......




> Acara :
> silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai,,,,,
> pond visit ke kolam om epoe
> 
> ₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
> ₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014
> 
> ( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2
> siang )jamnya masih bisa berubah..
> ...


Up up up....

----------


## david_pupu

hayo daftar2, mari kumpul ditempat om epoe.

----------


## iqbalprayoga

Malam om-om semua. Mohon ijin newbie pengen join visit ke pond om epoe, sekalian mau belajar dari para senior.
Iqbalprayoga/iqbal prayoga/081322545090/cibubur 

salam kenal. Thx

----------


## david_pupu

Acara :
silahturahmi, ngobrol, santai,,,,,pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi jam 2siang )jamnya masih bisa berubah..

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibening bekasi

2. stanleyjr/stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi 0817209291/ tj priok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon Jeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbal prayoga/081322545090/cibubur 

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn omepoe..... formatnya berikut :
*
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp / Lokasi asal keberangkatan

tambah rame tambah seru.*

----------


## e2k

Daftar ya..
e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakarta utara (jembatan dua)

Thanks

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/
stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tj priok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon
Jeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/
Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/
Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbal
prayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakarta utara
(jembatan dua)

hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn
om epoe..... 

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /

Lokasi asal keberangkatan
tambah rame tambah seru.

----------


## david_pupu

Mantap tambah ramaiiiii

----------


## Hendri Effendi

Ikut Daftar ya..
Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 7000 7797/ Meruya (Jakarta Barat)

Thanks

----------


## epoe

*11 anggota ikut daftar, .........................sayang kalau ngga ada suhu yang kasih wejangan ...................... Mungkin Om Data atau Om Rizal  ? 

*

----------


## owi

> *11 anggota ikut daftar, .........................sayang kalau ngga ada suhu yang kasih wejangan ...................... Mungkin Om Data atau Om Rizal  ? 
> 
> *


setuju om biar makin rame, om dony kalo dateng mantep, kasih trik kc supaya joss

----------


## epoe

> setuju om biar makin rame, om dony kalo dateng mantep, kasih trik kc supaya joss


_yakinkan dong ...._ soalnya orang-nya sibuk !  :Cool3:

----------


## frostbitez

padahal deket nih om epoe, cm ga bs ikut karena dinas luar jkt tgl segitu

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/
stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/
JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor
5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tj
priok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon
Jeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/
Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/
Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbal
prayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakarta
utara (jembatan dua)

11. Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 7000 7797/
Meruya (Jakarta Barat)


hayo daftar2 ikut acara temu dgn
om epoe.....

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /
Lokasi asal keberangkatan
tambah rame tambah seru.

----------


## majin91

> Acara :
> silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,
> pond visit ke kolam om epoe
> 
> ₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
> ₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014
> 
> ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)
> 
> ...


Hayo uda 11 orang nih...hayoo..makin rame makin seru pastinya ^^

----------


## kerogawa

mantab nih om EP
kolam super padat, air nya cling..
sayang blm sempat..
nunggu undangan tahap berikut nya saja deh.. :Pray2:

----------


## epoe

> mantab nih om EP
> kolam super padat, air nya cling..
> sayang blm sempat..
> nunggu undangan tahap berikut nya saja deh..


_Ok Om Kerogawa,_
Nanti datang hari lain sama Om Benny Taruna, Om GTO dan Om Nick ALBC ....ya.

ini lebih cling lagi ........................ sekitar 15%. :Happy: 

epoe

----------


## david_pupu

Ayo  daftar2 tambah rame tambah seneng.

----------


## owi

> Acara :
> silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,
> pond visit ke kolam om epoe
> 
> ₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
> ₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014
> 
> ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)
> 
> ...


Wah rame banget nih 11 orang, masih ada 5 hari lagi

----------


## david_pupu

ayo daftar daftar dgn format

*User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi asal keberangkatan


*

----------


## david_pupu

Ayo daftar daftar dgn format

*User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi asal keberangkatan*

----------


## fajarhto

Daftar om David.
Akhirnya bisa ikutan tapi saat berbuka akan dijemput keluarga untuk buka bersama di hari pertama ... tradisi om.

fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/+62 8176781328/Lippo Cikarang

----------


## iqbalprayoga

Om david, alamat lengkapnya blh di share?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,
pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014

( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David
Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/
stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/
JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tj
priok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/Kebon
Jeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/
Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/
Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbal
prayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakarta
utara (jembatan dua)

11. Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 7000
7797/ Meruya (Jakarta Barat)

12. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/+628176781328/Lippo Cikarang

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi

tambah rame,,,  tambah seru.......

----------


## owi

Suhu koi-s jadi dateng?

----------


## majin91

> Suhu koi-s jadi dateng?


blom ada jawaban juga om rizalnya nih om owi..pdahal murid2nya dah pda nungguin kbrnya nih..wkwkwkwk

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> blom ada jawaban juga om rizalnya nih om owi..pdahal murid2nya dah pda nungguin kbrnya nih..wkwkwkwk


usul om....

biar para master dan suhu mau datang..
kita siap kan kopi, rokok dan koi...

he he...

----------


## koilvr

Mohon maaf bros, berhubung ada panggilan mendadak dr mertua di luar kota, sy terpaksa batal ikut utk kali ini. Mudah2an ada kesempatan kali spy bisa ikut menimba ilmu dr para suhu  ::  
Wishing you all a great time, have fun!

----------


## owi

> usul om....
> 
> biar para master dan suhu mau datang..
> kita siap kan kopi, rokok dan koi...
> 
> he he...


sebagian puasa om...
kalo koi boleh juga...

----------


## owi

> Acara :
> silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,
> pond visit ke kolam om epoe
> 
> ₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
> ₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014
> 
> ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)
> 
> ...


share alamatnya donk tinggal 2 hari takut nyasar

----------


## epoe

*Alamatnya di Om David ..*.................. :Alien:

----------


## fajarhto

> *Alamatnya di Om David ..*..................


Wah..misterius nih .. pasti kejutannya istimewa  :Peep:

----------


## Hendri Effendi

tolong alamat lengkapnya di share ya..thx sebelumnya..

----------


## david_pupu

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Alamat : _ JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 

_https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ja...3ac9e248fb764d

buat yg bisa bareng dan searah monggo saling berhubungan agar bisa sejalan. 

bagi yg mengunakan smart phone, mau share lokasi di whatsapp / google maps. please add my number 0817741481 

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/ stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tjpriok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/KebonJeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbalprayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakartautara (jembatan dua)

11. Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 70007797/ Meruya (Jakarta Barat)

12. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/+628176781328/Lippo Cikarang

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi

tambah rame,,, tambah seru.......

2 DAY to go... wohhooooo. 

oh ya yg tiba berhalangan info ke saya ya di nomor 0817-741481

----------


## epoe

_Maklum rumah di kampung ...............jadi jalannya masuk2._ 

Selamat datang ...........................

Keluar dari _Jl Tol Jakarta Merak di Kb Jeruk_, menuju arah Pondok Indah. *Ketemu Jl.Panjang*,  pertama kali ada Dealer Suzuki dan kemudian Porsche disebelah kiri  (disebelah kanannya BMW dan Honda);  ada pompa bensin Pertamina setelah  itu pada pertigaan pertama ada lampu merah, belok kanan. *Ketemu Jl. Lapangan Bola / Meruya Ilir Raya,* pada pertigaan pertama belok kiri (disebelah Rumah Makan dan Tk Cukur "Puas"). Mentok belok kiri lagi dan langsung kekanan,* ketemu Jl. Masjid Assurur*. Disebelah kiri ada Gang A, B, dan C. Kemudian setelah itu ada Gang NN masuk ke kanan (rumah saya dibelakang). Alamatnya :_ JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 
_
*Tetapi kalau dari Pondok Indah*, menuju Jl.Panjang (pertama kali Permata Hijau, kemudian perempatan Jl.Keboyaran Lama dan perempatan Jl.Rawa Belong).* Ketemu Jl.Panjang*,  ada Pompa bensin Pertamina disebelah kiri (sebelah kanan pompa bensin  Shell). Terus saja (kurang lebih 200m, ada jalan E), kemudian_ ada SMA 65_ (disebelah  kanan ada Pompa Bensin Pertamina), setelah itu belok kiri dan ketemu  Gang C (mentog dan langsung belok kiri). Sekitar 25m dari Gang C, belok  kanan di Gg.NN (rumah saya dibelakang). 

HP saya* : 0812 888 777 5*

----------


## Gto919

Rumah yang asiiik n asri...rumah kayuuuu ..yahuuud....
apalagi kolam nya.... Bening sampe dasaaar isinya buuanyaaaak banget 
n cakeep2 semua..... ...(jadi pengeen nyerook lagee...) 
.....tapi mo belajar bikin air yang cling  gaya oom Epoe dulu deeh.....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Rumah yang asiiik n asri...rumah kayuuuu ..yahuuud....
> apalagi kolam nya.... Bening sampe dasaaar isinya buuanyaaaak banget 
> n cakeep2 semua..... ...(jadi pengeen nyerook lagee...) 
> .....tapi mo belajar bikin air yang cling  gaya oom Epoe dulu deeh.....



Rumah bahan kayu, keliatan asri dan biaya nya pun lebih mahal loh....

----------


## david_pupu

jangan lupa ya jam 2. please on time. so lebih banyak waktu untuk kobok2 kolam om epoe wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## f99

Hello.. Ijin ikutan yah kalau keburu:

13. f99/sumardi/+628121221888/pluit

----------


## david_pupu

Tambah lageeee, manntaapp

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Alamat : _JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 

_https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ja...3ac9e248fb764d

buat yg bisa bareng dan searah monggo saling berhubungan agar bisa sejalan. 

bagi yg mengunakan smart phone, mau share lokasi di whatsapp / google maps. please add my number 0817741481

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/ stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tjpriok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/KebonJeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbalprayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakartautara (jembatan dua)

11. Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 70007797/ Meruya (Jakarta Barat)

12. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/+628176781328/Lippo Cikarang

13. f99/sumardi/+628121221888/pluit

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi

tambah rame,,, tambah seru.......

2 DAY to go... wohhooooo. 

oh ya yg tiba berhalangan info ke saya ya di nomor 0817-741481

----------


## david_pupu

yg dari bekasi, cikarang, Bogor, cibubur. sukabumi mau bareng ngk nih, ngumpul di stasiun UKI- Cawang. gimana ??

----------


## majin91

> yg dari bekasi, cikarang, Bogor, cibubur. sukabumi mau bareng ngk nih, ngumpul di stasiun UKI- Cawang. gimana ??


kalao saya langsung aja ahh..xixixixixix..... :Tongue:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> yg dari bekasi, cikarang, Bogor, cibubur. sukabumi mau bareng ngk nih, ngumpul di stasiun UKI- Cawang. gimana ??


waduh.....
udah kayak bus anter jemput karyawan,

mau nya sih, dijemput, pulang pergi
ke ciawi bogor ....  

he he....piss .....

----------


## bodil

> _Maklum rumah di kampung ...............jadi jalannya masuk2._ 
> 
> Selamat datang ...........................
> 
> Keluar dari _Jl Tol Jakarta Merak di Kb Jeruk_, menuju arah Pondok Indah. *Ketemu Jl.Panjang*,  pertama kali ada Dealer Suzuki dan kemudian Porsche disebelah kiri  (disebelah kanannya BMW dan Honda);  ada pompa bensin Pertamina setelah  itu pada pertigaan pertama ada lampu merah, belok kanan. *Ketemu Jl. Lapangan Bola / Meruya Ilir Raya,* pada pertigaan pertama belok kiri (disebelah Rumah Makan dan Tk Cukur "Puas"). Mentok belok kiri lagi dan langsung kekanan,* ketemu Jl. Masjid Assurur*. Disebelah kiri ada Gang A, B, dan C. Kemudian setelah itu ada Gang NN masuk ke kanan (rumah saya dibelakang). Alamatnya :_ JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 
> _
> *Tetapi kalau dari Pondok Indah*, menuju Jl.Panjang (pertama kali Permata Hijau, kemudian perempatan Jl.Keboyaran Lama dan perempatan Jl.Rawa Belong).* Ketemu Jl.Panjang*,  ada Pompa bensin Pertamina disebelah kiri (sebelah kanan pompa bensin  Shell). Terus saja (kurang lebih 200m, ada jalan E), kemudian_ ada SMA 65_ (disebelah  kanan ada Pompa Bensin Pertamina), setelah itu belok kiri dan ketemu  Gang C (mentog dan langsung belok kiri). Sekitar 25m dari Gang C, belok  kanan di Gg.NN (rumah saya dibelakang). 
> 
> HP saya* : 0812 888 777 5*



Noted yah om epoe...
hatur nuhuun....

----------


## owi

> _Maklum rumah di kampung ...............jadi jalannya masuk2._ 
> 
> Selamat datang ...........................
> 
> Keluar dari _Jl Tol Jakarta Merak di Kb Jeruk_, menuju arah Pondok Indah. *Ketemu Jl.Panjang*,  pertama kali ada Dealer Suzuki dan kemudian Porsche disebelah kiri  (disebelah kanannya BMW dan Honda);  ada pompa bensin Pertamina setelah  itu pada pertigaan pertama ada lampu merah, belok kanan. *Ketemu Jl. Lapangan Bola / Meruya Ilir Raya,* pada pertigaan pertama belok kiri (disebelah Rumah Makan dan Tk Cukur "Puas"). Mentok belok kiri lagi dan langsung kekanan,* ketemu Jl. Masjid Assurur*. Disebelah kiri ada Gang A, B, dan C. Kemudian setelah itu ada Gang NN masuk ke kanan (rumah saya dibelakang). Alamatnya :_ JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 
> _
> *Tetapi kalau dari Pondok Indah*, menuju Jl.Panjang (pertama kali Permata Hijau, kemudian perempatan Jl.Keboyaran Lama dan perempatan Jl.Rawa Belong).* Ketemu Jl.Panjang*,  ada Pompa bensin Pertamina disebelah kiri (sebelah kanan pompa bensin  Shell). Terus saja (kurang lebih 200m, ada jalan E), kemudian_ ada SMA 65_ (disebelah  kanan ada Pompa Bensin Pertamina), setelah itu belok kiri dan ketemu  Gang C (mentog dan langsung belok kiri). Sekitar 25m dari Gang C, belok  kanan di Gg.NN (rumah saya dibelakang). 
> 
> HP saya* : 0812 888 777 5*


mudah mudahan gak nyasar

----------


## owi

> yg dari bekasi, cikarang, Bogor, cibubur. sukabumi mau bareng ngk nih, ngumpul di stasiun UKI- Cawang. gimana ??


ane langsung aja ribet keluar tol lagi soalnya

----------


## david_pupu

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Alamat : _JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 

_https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ja...3ac9e248fb764d

buat yg bisa bareng dan searah monggo saling berhubungan agar bisa sejalan. 

bagi yg mengunakan smart phone, mau share lokasi di whatsapp / google maps. please add my number 0817741481

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/ stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tjpriok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/KebonJeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbalprayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakartautara (jembatan dua)

11. Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 70007797/ Meruya (Jakarta Barat)

12. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/+628176781328/Lippo Cikarang

13. f99/sumardi/+628121221888/pluit

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi

tambah rame,,, tambah seru.......

1 DAY to go... wohhooooo. 

oh ya yg tiba berhalangan info ke saya ya di nomor 0817-741481

om Owi jgn lupa bawa camera SLRnya ya, saya juga bawa.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## david_pupu

> waduh.....
> udah kayak bus anter jemput karyawan,
> 
> mau nya sih, dijemput, pulang pergi
> ke ciawi bogor ....  
> 
> he he....piss .....


biar tambah seru om, dimobil pasti ngomongnya koi terus wkwkwkwkwkwk. 

rute ngumpul UKI cawang  ke kebon jeruk 

pulang balik ke UKi cawang. 

yg mau bareng saya lgs aja info ya ke 0817-741481

----------


## owi

yg dari bogor siapa aja ya?

----------


## david_pupu

yg searah kayaknya om owi sama om stanley

----------


## Joedimas

Wah klo bukan puasa hari pertama saya ikutan hadir om epoe

----------


## rvidella

ditunggu reportnya ya

----------


## bodil

> Wah klo bukan puasa hari pertama saya ikutan hadir om epoe


Iya om joe... Sy juga samaan niy..

nanti nyusul aja deyh... Insya Alloh dapet waktunya..
skalian pingin liat kohaku sakai doorprice om epoe, yg dapat dari kc ochiba om joe...
sudah sampai mana ya perkembangannya ?
kali aja bisa serok2...
hehehehehe....

----------


## david_pupu

> ditunggu reportnya ya


 Siap om dodo

----------


## owi

> Siap om dodo


om david besok jam berapa sampe tempat om epoe? kabarin kl udah jalan dr cawang ya

----------


## david_pupu

> om david besok jam berapa sampe tempat om epoe? kabarin kl udah jalan dr cawang ya


jam 2 sesuai rencana om, dari cawang sekitar jam 1 lewat.

----------


## david_pupu

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Alamat : _JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 

_https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ja...3ac9e248fb764d

buat yg bisa bareng dan searah monggo saling berhubungan agar bisa sejalan. 

bagi yg mengunakan smart phone, mau share lokasi di whatsapp / google maps. please add my number 0817741481

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/ stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tjpriok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/KebonJeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbalprayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakartautara (jembatan dua)

11. Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 70007797/ Meruya (Jakarta Barat)

12. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/+628176781328/Lippo Cikarang

13. f99/sumardi/+628121221888/pluit

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi

tambah rame,,, tambah seru.......

oh ya yg tiba berhalangan info ke saya ya di nomor 0817-741481

See you all tomorrow

----------


## stanleyjr.private

aduh,,,. kira kira bisa datang nggak ya?

----------


## epoe

> Wah klo bukan puasa hari pertama saya ikutan hadir om epoe


*Terima kasihatas atensinnya ...........Om Joe.*

----------


## epoe

> Acara :
> silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,pond visit ke kolam om epoe
> 
> ₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
> ₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)
> 
> Alamat : _JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 
> 
> _https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ja...3ac9e248fb764d
> ...


*Jadi tit .....................13 orang ya ? ....................................... Kalau bisa, parkirnya diluar aja (sederet) .....soalnya kalau didalam cuma muat 3 Mobil. *

----------


## epoe

*Siapa yang mau bawa tester (Tester Pack, Salininty test, atau PH test ................) welcome ........................ jadi bisa test bareng.*  :Target: 
Saya sih test cuma ..................................................  ........ *water pass* doang, ketika konstruksi kolam.  :Pray2:

----------


## PrinZe

Ikutan om , kebetulan mau anter istri ke central park. Nanti tinggal drop istri trus langsung meluncur ke lokasi
0811113616 / bogor

----------


## Gto919

> *Siapa yang mau bawa tester (Tester Pack, Salininty test, atau PH test ................) welcome ........................ jadi bisa test bareng.* 
> Saya sih test cuma ..................................................  ........ *water pass* doang, ketika konstruksi kolam.


Mauuu ikuuut..... mendadak ada tamu dari jauh...bangka... padahal mau belajar benerin water quality.... mudah²an ada kesempatan berguru langsung....gak cuma dari forum...

----------


## epoe

> Mauuu ikuuut..... mendadak ada tamu dari jauh...bangka... padahal mau belajar benerin water quality.... mudah²an ada kesempatan berguru langsung....gak cuma dari forum...


_Lain kali bisa Om, ..................................................  ..._ :Happy:

----------


## epoe

> Ikutan om , kebetulan mau anter istri ke central park. Nanti tinggal drop istri trus langsung meluncur ke lokasi
> 0811113616 / bogor


*Please, welcome ..............................*

----------


## epoe

*Om Stanley ikut Dong .................................................*  :Heh:

----------


## interisti

kalo nanti keburu ikutan masih boleh om epoe ? kebetulan tinggal ga terlalu jauh jg. Interisti / hendra / jakbar / 081314700188

----------


## waterkeeper

Om Epoe, rasanya saya pasti telat, karena harus nganter Queen & Princess ke Alam Sutera, sorry ....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Om Stanley ikut Dong .................................................*


aduh om epoe dan teman2x....

mohon maaf,,,   Sy ndak jadi ke jkt, 
ada acara ulang tahun keponakan.

----------


## epoe

> kalo nanti keburu ikutan masih boleh om epoe ? kebetulan tinggal ga terlalu jauh jg. Interisti / hendra / jakbar / 081314700188


*Siiippp, Om Interisti ..................................................  ......................... jadi 15 orang ya.*  :Grouphug:

----------


## epoe

> Om Epoe, rasanya saya pasti telat, karena harus nganter Queen & Princess ke Alam Sutera, sorry ....


*
Ok Om Alvin,
take care ........* :Cool2:

----------


## epoe

> Ikutan om , kebetulan mau anter istri ke central park. Nanti tinggal drop istri trus langsung meluncur ke lokasi
> 0811113616 / bogor


*Anggota "jeunese" ? ......................*............... :Wave:  biasanya kumpul ...

----------


## david_pupu

Acara :
silahturahmi & ngobrol santai,,,,,pond visit ke kolam om epoe

₪₪ lokasi : Kebon jeruk
₪₪ tanggal : Minggu 29 juni 2014 ( kumpul langsung dilokasi, jam2 siang)

Alamat : JL. Assurur Gg,NN no.1 - Kebun Jeruk, Jakarta Barat 11530. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ja...3ac9e248fb764d

buat yg bisa bareng dan searah monggo saling berhubungan agar bisa sejalan. 

bagi yg mengunakan smart phone, mau share lokasi di whatsapp / google maps. please add my number 0817741481

Peserta :

1. david_pupu/David Setiawan/0817741481/Jatibeningbekasi

2. stanleyjr/ stanley/0858-63-599-557/sukabumi

3. majin91/Mayendhi/JakartaBarat/089630181310

4. owi/owi/0817264435/bogor

5. Hasan hadi/hasan hadi0817209291/ tjpriok

6. Alvin/Waterkeeper/0811903110/KebonJeruk, Jakbar

7. Gunche/Gunche/085718936216/Kosambi

8. Rudy/Koilvr/081380853430/Puri Indah

9. Iqbalprayoga/iqbalprayoga/081322545090/cibubur

10. e2k/ edwin/ 0818 818 000/ jakartautara (jembatan dua)

11. Hendri Effendi/ Hendri/ 0838 70007797/ Meruya (Jakarta Barat)

12. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/+628176781328/Lippo Cikarang

13. f99/sumardi/+628121221888/pluit

14. Om joedimas

15. Interisti / hendra / jakbar / 081314700188

16. Prinze/0811113616 / bogor

formatnya berikut :
User Name / Nama asli/ No telp /Lokasi

tambah rame,,, tambah seru.......

oh ya yg tiba berhalangan info ke saya ya di nomor 0817-741481

Mantap 16 orang cuyy. Ramai banget

----------


## david_pupu

> Om Epoe, rasanya saya pasti telat, karena harus nganter Queen & Princess ke Alam Sutera, sorry ....


Yg penting dateng om. Telat ngk papa. Hehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

Udh pada lagi OTW nih

----------


## Gto919

> _Lain kali bisa Om, ..................................................  ..._


Oom Epoe..terima kasih...sukses yaa pond visit nya...

----------


## interisti

Sorry teman2, sepertinya sy tidk memungkinkan ke rumah om epoe karena masih diluar sama keluarga. Next time yah om2 sekalian. Thanx sebelumnya

----------


## stanleyjr.private

update nya mana nich?

photo photo nya, di share.....

----------


## f99

Thx om epoe untuk suprisenya  ::

----------


## epoe

> update nya mana nich?
> 
> photo photo nya, di share.....


*Reportasenya ama Om David, baru pulang .....................kira2 jam 5,30 sore. 
*

----------


## david_pupu

Thankyou semua atas kehadirannya. Thank you om epoe. Suprise and oleh2nya mantaap. Acara hari ini seru dan menyenangkan sekali.

Field reportnya saya buat segera. 

Yg pada dapet ikan pada posting di sini ya pas udh masuk kolam. Hehehehehe. 

Sekali lagi thanks all. Acara kumpul2 berikutnya kalau ngk salah merah putih di agustus

----------


## david_pupu

Yg dapet sugiyama. Foto kolamnya pas tebar pakan sugiyama ya hehehehehe

----------


## iqbalprayoga

Om epoe, thanks a lot atas sambutan dan oleh2nya  :: .  Thx juga buat om david udah arrange acara ini. Ditunggu ya om kumpul2 berikutnya

----------


## owi

om epoe terima kasih atas kehangatan penerimaan dan door prize shironya, semoga shiro nya tambah besar

----------


## owi

kayanya malem ini gak bisa tidur mikirin showa doitsu

----------


## epoe

> Thx om epoe untuk suprisenya


*Dapat apa ? ......*.......................................... :Target:  :Target:

----------


## hasan hadi

Om epoe trimakasih atas karasinya sama shironya hahhahaha sekali lagi makasih om epoe

----------


## majin91

Thx a lot om Epoe...skrng uda tau rumahnya ..jdi bisa sering maen juga deh..ksana...hehehe..untuk Oleh2nya..Always Keep Update om Epoe..tetep d thread ini juga..^^

----------


## david_pupu

> kayanya malem ini gak bisa tidur mikirin showa doitsu


kasihan tuh om epoe, si om owi sampe kebawa mimpi wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## david_pupu

temu akbar merah putih kalau jadi pada ikut yaaaa.

----------


## owi

> temu akbar merah putih kalau jadi pada ikut yaaaa.


sip mudah mudahan tidak ada halangan

----------


## stanleyjr.private

wah...  peserta pond visit, dapat door prize ya...  mau mau mau....

----------


## owi

> wah...  peserta pond visit, dapat door prize ya...  mau mau mau....


kejutan om, tiba tiba suruh ambil nomer suruh tunjuk ikan, sayang om gak dateng

----------


## david_pupu

> kejutan om, tiba tiba suruh ambil nomer suruh tunjuk ikan, sayang om gak dateng


sampai bengong semua wkwkwkwkwk, mantap om epoe

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> kejutan om, tiba tiba suruh ambil nomer suruh tunjuk ikan, sayang om gak dateng


hah...  masih sih...
aduh.... sayang nggak datang

----------


## david_pupu

> hah...  masih sih...
> aduh.... sayang nggak datang


kemaren kan udh ngeborong om hehehehehehe,

----------


## bodil

:Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty: 
 :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh: 
 :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty: 

Hadeewwwwhhh... 
Surprise..!!,!! .???

Ambil nomor trus suruh milih ikan ?
rahasia air jernih ??
saling temu akrab sesama kois member..

gileee beneerrrr....
kapan lagi bisa kaya gitu ?
 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 

Om epoe is the best...!!!!
 :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

weiish sing penting sehat2 trus yah om epoe...
banyak rejekinya... Mdh2an lancar trus usahanya..
di doain sama temen2 PV khususnya...
tapiii tetepp penyesalan saya nga bs hadir...  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## epoe

> Hadeewwwwhhh... 
> Surprise..!!,!! .???
> 
> Ambil nomor trus suruh milih ikan ?
> rahasia air jernih ??
> saling temu akrab sesama kois member..
> 
> gileee beneerrrr....
> kapan lagi bisa kaya gitu ?
> ...


*Makasih Om Bodil,
Siapa tahu Om bisa sendirian dateng kerumah ........*....................... :Baby:

----------


## Gunche

> kayanya malem ini gak bisa tidur mikirin showa doitsu


Wkwkkwkwkkwkkwk

----------


## Gunche

Om Epoe.... Terima kasih atas doorprize Goromo nya Om.... Dah nyemplung di kolam. Habis taruh di ember pas tadi mau keluar makan tuh Goromo ga rela ditinggal sendirian di rumah. Jadi dia "terbang" ke lantai deh. So langsung aja deh cemplungin ke kolam. Padahal kolam lg masa tenang menjelang PilPres. Wkwkwkk. Eniwei Thanks a lot Om for everything. Sukses terus usahanya dan isi kolamnya terus bertumbuh menjadi lebih baik ya Om.... Khususnya Shiro dan Showa nya...
kapan2 kumpul lagi ya prenz....

----------


## epoe

> Om Epoe.... Terima kasih atas doorprize Goromo nya Om.... Dah nyemplung di kolam. Habis taruh di ember pas tadi mau keluar makan tuh Goromo ga rela ditinggal sendirian di rumah. Jadi dia "terbang" ke lantai deh. So langsung aja deh cemplungin ke kolam. Padahal kolam lg masa tenang menjelang PilPres. Wkwkwkk. Eniwei Thanks a lot Om for everything. Sukses terus usahanya dan isi kolamnya terus bertumbuh menjadi lebih baik ya Om.... Khususnya Shiro dan Showa nya...
> kapan2 kumpul lagi ya prenz....


*Sippps Om Gunche* .....................  :Hail:

----------


## owi

> Om Epoe.... Terima kasih atas doorprize Goromo nya Om.... Dah nyemplung di kolam. Habis taruh di ember pas tadi mau keluar makan tuh Goromo ga rela ditinggal sendirian di rumah. Jadi dia "terbang" ke lantai deh. So langsung aja deh cemplungin ke kolam. Padahal kolam lg masa tenang menjelang PilPres. Wkwkwkk. Eniwei Thanks a lot Om for everything. Sukses terus usahanya dan isi kolamnya terus bertumbuh menjadi lebih baik ya Om.... Khususnya Shiro dan Showa nya...
> kapan2 kumpul lagi ya prenz....


Wah untung gak terbang ke wajan wakakaka

----------


## owi

> Hadeewwwwhhh... 
> Surprise..!!,!! .???
> 
> Ambil nomor trus suruh milih ikan ?
> rahasia air jernih ??
> saling temu akrab sesama kois member..
> 
> gileee beneerrrr....
> kapan lagi bisa kaya gitu ?
> ...


Tenang om bodil disisain masih ada 15 ekor, tapi nila om xixixi

----------


## bodil

Jiaaaaah... Wkwkwkwkwkw...
Tahap 2 nanti main kesana  lagi om.. Abis lebaran..
kali aja yg ikan door price bisa ikutan.... Wkwkwkwk...
 :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## beearacer

> Tenang om bodil disisain masih ada 15 ekor, tapi nila om xixixi


Nila bakar..sambel kecap..nasi anget..lalapan..menarik nih om...  :: 
Eh..puasa2 kok ngomongin makanan yak.. wkwkwkwk...

----------


## david_pupu

omongin pakan ikan aja, hehehehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

Spoiler hehehehehehe





Suhu sedang menurunkan ilmunya ke murid no 1 hehehehehehehehe,

----------


## majin91

mantap euy yg gk dtng kurang beruntung saja...hehehehe
om Owi sma ko Fung Diphoto rsanya puas bgt ama iknnya...wkwkkwk

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap Om Epoe.. sukses ya semua...

----------


## epoe

> Mantap Om Epoe.. sukses ya semua...


_Makasih Om Tri_ . :Yo: ............................. ikut gabung dong di ZNA Botabek (paling ngga Tangerang begitu ....)  :Cell:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> _Makasih Om Tri_ .............................. ikut gabung dong di ZNA Botabek (paling ngga Tangerang begitu ....)


Boleh om.... kemaren uda di bicarain om sama temen2x....

----------


## fajarhto

Om Epoe, matur nuwun sanget atas keramah tamahannya...udah dapat kejutan koi  :Becky:  dan boleh serok koleksinya lagi ...  :Nod:  , banyak belajar untuk water 'cling'-nya ... ini penampakan calon penghuni baru .. shiro 22cm-an dan beni goi 35 cm-an 
BTW.. showa doitsu-nya yg di kolam itu memang top abizz!!

----------


## bodil

> Nila bakar..sambel kecap..nasi anget..lalapan..menarik nih om... 
> Eh..puasa2 kok ngomongin makanan yak.. wkwkwkwk...


hehehehe...
kita makan2 aja nanti kalo kesana pake Nila bakar + sambel kecap + nasi anget + ikan asin.. hi hi hi hi hi...
lapeer niy jadinya...
kalo kenyang jadinya heppi... kalo hepi jadinya khan om epoe bermurah hati dapat oleh2 deyh kitanya Om widi... hehehehehe

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Spoiler hehehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suhu sedang menurunkan ilmunya ke murid no 1 hehehehehehehehe,


weleh weleh..... mantab nih,,,,

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Boleh om.... kemaren uda di bicarain om sama temen2x....


sukabumi, cianjur... ??, 
bgmn om tww ?

----------


## owi

Wah kemaren sampe gak berasa puasa

----------


## david_pupu

report

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-(-BW-killer-)

----------


## david_pupu

> Wah kemaren sampe gak berasa puasa


kobok2 air terus sih ehehehehehee

----------


## beearacer

> hehehehe...
> kita makan2 aja nanti kalo kesana pake Nila bakar + sambel kecap + nasi anget + ikan asin.. hi hi hi hi hi...
> lapeer niy jadinya...
> kalo kenyang jadinya heppi... kalo hepi jadinya khan om epoe bermurah hati dapat oleh2 deyh kitanya Om widi... hehehehehe


Setuju om adi...  :Rofl:

----------


## epoe

> Om Epoe, matur nuwun sanget atas keramah tamahannya...udah dapat kejutan koi  dan boleh serok koleksinya lagi ...  , banyak belajar untuk water 'cling'-nya ... ini penampakan calon penghuni baru .. shiro 22cm-an dan beni goi 35 cm-an 
> BTW.. showa doitsu-nya yg di kolam itu memang top abizz!!


*lain kali ya Om, spy abis lomba (ketahuan kebolehannya) .................entah di Tangerang atau Bandung*  :Cool3:

----------


## david_pupu

Berikutnya PV kolam siapa nih. Suhu2 ada rekomend ngk. Pengen liat kolam yg gede dan high tech. Pake rdf. K1. Helix. Marine pure hehehehehehe siapa tuhh

----------


## epoe

> Berikutnya PV kolam siapa nih. Suhu2 ada rekomend ngk. Pengen liat kolam yg gede dan high tech. Pake rdf. K1. Helix. Marine pure hehehehehehe siapa tuhh


*Om Donny dan Om Slamet K,*  :Thumb: ............................. sembari belajar. :Spy:

----------


## majin91

mantappp dahhh...

----------


## david_pupu

Hayo siapa lagi. Hehehehehehe

----------


## epoe

_Saya daftar ke Om Donny / Om Slamet ......._ :Canada:

----------


## majin91

om donny n om slamet dmn ya?klo jakarta msh enk pakai mtor..hahaha

----------


## owi

Wah ikut... Kalo bisa abis lebaran

----------


## Mossad

saya juga mao daftar

----------


## david_pupu

> _Saya daftar ke Om Donny / Om Slamet ......._


om dony, om slamet newbie2 pada mau Pond visit ketempat om boleh nggak ??  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:

----------


## Mossad

tempatnya dimana?

----------


## david_pupu

Blm tau om. Lg dicari tau dan minta izin sama yg punya

----------


## david_pupu

Ada yg tahu cara bikin thread yg ada fasilitas votingnya ngk ??.

----------

